# Will a 2.0T engine be a direct swap into my 2.5L Jetta engine bay?



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been debating this in my head but I'd like to know if it's even possible to do...I'm thinking to swap to a 2.0T and a DSG if I ever get a change to buy them but will it fit?

Thanks


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

It should fit. The GLI and newer Wolfsburgs came with the 2.0T and a DSG. Not sure what you might have to do electrically, but that's what makes it a project!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Right, I'm not worried electrically as far as engine mounting points...if I pull the trigger on this, I'll try to find a totalled GTI/GLI at the auction and swap all the parts over, including harness, maybe subframe and all


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Why? The 2.5 is a better engine... At least put in a vr6...


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Had a couple of 3.6VRs and wasn't really impressed...I'm looking for great mpg, hp and easy to tune. Also the fact that I'm obsessed with the silky smooth 2.0T and DSG combo, is another thing :laugh:

Is this what you want? :laugh:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR1WCg33-xY&feature=g-vrec


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

why dont you just get a gti or gli with higher mileage and rebuilt it? seems like it would be less work and less of a head ache.. just my thought


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Honestly I think it would be easier to buy a totaled GTI / GLI and swap things over to my car, harness, ECU, the whole thing. I'm still undecided which way to go since either way would work for me...maybe I'll sell this Jetta and walk into a dealer and buy one that way  but then the car won't be paid off..


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

sebasEuRo said:


> Honestly I think it would be easier to buy a totaled GTI / GLI and swap things over to my car, harness, ECU, the whole thing. I'm still undecided which way to go since either way would work for me...maybe I'll sell this Jetta and walk into a dealer and buy one that way  but then the car won't be paid off..


Take two cars apart.and put one back together. Way more money, time, hassle.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Well if I end up actually doing this, there will be a huge part out and it will take time to sell all the leftover parts but it's do-able.


----------

